# 2014 Specialized Crave SL ride Report and SS musings.



## toddx (Oct 5, 2013)

After 165 miles and over 33,000 feet of climbing the Crave is holding fast. After changing the heavy grips, niner cog and going to my ti spindled pedals she is down to 21lb 5oz. The only complaint I have for this bike is the dumb name of it. Crave? 

Aside from the bike itself, SS'ing has been super fun and awe inspiring. I am hoping some "on the fence about SS'ing guys read this. I read a post of a guy who talked about about SS'ing not being a liability and to quit making it a sub category excuse. I agree with him. I am flat out faster on a SS. One of my rides was with some FS friends who are fit and ride road bikes. We climbed a 12 mile 3k elavation gain fire road and I had to wait 20 minutes for them. I am not trying to toot my own horn but the horn of the SS. I am fascinated how this platfrom makes you move. After grannying up hills for 28 years I see the ground move beneath me faster than ever. Momentum is a whole new realm. I don't want to make it sound like I never walk the bike. We have some pretty demanding trails here is Santa BArbara. While I do walk some brutal sections I am going just as fast as a geared bike and some spots I used to walk the geared bike as well. The guys who say that SS'ing makes you a better rider are right. Climbing switchbacks ( among other things) is a whole new challenge. One that I gladly want to take on. So simple. I really can go on and on but will not. 
My only problem is that I have not a single Sspeed friend to ride with. 
Cheers mates. Keep it UP!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
Glad that you have seen the light  Welcome to the club!


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

The name "crave" is stupid. Luckily they called it "carve" instead.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish a) you hadn't posted this & b) I hadn't read it. I've been drooling over one of these at my LBS for a month or so. So close to pulling the trigger. Between a test ride & your review, I'm really thinking this would be a good addition to my stable. Explaining it to my wife as I have a fat bike on its way.....hmmmm.


----------



## toddx (Oct 5, 2013)

bigeyedfish said:


> The name "crave" is stupid. Luckily they called it "carve" instead.


2013 was Carve. Spec had some conflict with another bike called Carve so the 2014 went to Crave.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on catching the bug! And I also agree, "Crave" is a stupid name.


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

toddx said:


> 2013 was Carve. Spec had some conflict with another bike called Carve so the 2014 went to Crave.


Doh. Well I'm an idiot.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the club! I have had similar experiences with my geared friends. It's a whole different experience....some get it, some will think your nut's (the joke is on them):thumbsup:


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Zoo1424 said:


> I wish a) you hadn't posted this & b) I hadn't read it. I've been drooling over one of these at my LBS for a month or so. So close to pulling the trigger. Between a test ride & your review, I'm really thinking this would be a good addition to my stable. Explaining it to my wife as I have a fat bike on its way.....hmmmm.


Picked up my 2014 Crave SL today. Have to wait until tomorrow however to get my first ride in.


----------



## toddx (Oct 5, 2013)

Zoo1424 said:


> Picked up my 2014 Crave SL today. Have to wait until tomorrow however to get my first ride in.


That's great. I hope you like it. I rode my geared 26 yesterday and all I could think about was my Crave baby. 
light weight tips:
Grips. Saved 3 oz going with KNC
tubeless. Save nearly a half pound. 
Tires. The ground controls I have are heavy. Save another half pound or more with low weight tires. ( will change when worn) 
I'm not into buying a bike and changing all the parts to save weight but cheap simple weight saving upgrades are good. 
I got a Niner cog ( not to save weight) but it did save an oz. I noticed a nice change in switchbacking when I rotated the EBB to have a ( spec) shorter stay length. 
Enjoy!


----------



## weeman (May 26, 2006)

I've got a Crave SL on order with the LBS which should be here by the end of the week. 

What is needed to convert these to tubeless?


----------



## toddx (Oct 5, 2013)

weeman said:


> I've got a Crave SL on order with the LBS which should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> What is needed to convert these to tubeless?


The bike comes tubless ready. My LBS was happy to convert it for me after I bought the necessary valve stems and rim tape. They also through in the Stans sealant. I am 170lb and found I needed to keep my pressure above 26-28 to avoid burping. I ride rocky terrain so you could get by with less pressure depending.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I had my LBS set it up tubeless. I'm thinking a carbon bar & seatpost maybe future upgrades, but I want to see how the tires are. After experimenting with a few different tires on my Epic I started using the Ground Controls based on a friends suggestion & I love them on that bike. But this Crave is a different animal, so they could be overkill. I will definitely look into your suggestion regarding the EBB.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

toddx said:


> 2013 was Carve. Spec had some conflict with another bike called Carve so the 2014 went to Crave.


Which I guarantee if the shoe were on the other foot, simply switching two letters around wouldn't have satisfied the big S. I admit they make good bikes and components, as I have owned several and currently use some of their parts. But I really hate the company.

http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/shame-specialized-890205.html

Nice bike, though. I think they're great bikes for the money.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I own the 2013 version of the bike and I agree, it's more fun than it should be.

When I compare my rides on the Carve to my geared bike, there's MUCH more walking on the Carve but my time to cover the same distance is usually shorter. What really differs though is the type of workout I get. 

I normally like to spin and have easier rides. Not so with the Carve; every ride is a major workout. Which is very good. Some local rides where on my geared bike is near boring, can be a major workout on the Carve.

After getting totally beat up on the bike for a year, I ended up putting a suspension fork on the bike. Yes it did add weight and take away from the elegance of the bike, but now, it's much more useable. There were some trails I avoided but now I'll ride anywhere.

I do think it's a lot of bike for the money. Enjoy yours.


----------



## teamplayr (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey LeonD. I have the same 2013 and although I like the rigid fork for some trails, there are some that are just too rough at speed with it on there. My question is did you have to order another crown race from Specialized to use with the suspension fork? I have heard that the crown race on the 2013 chisel fork is epoxied on. Do you have the part number by chance if you did have to? Trying to order a fork soon and need to see if I need another crown race. Thanks!


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I did need a new crown race. I believe you when you say the old one was epoxied one. It almost looked like one piece. I didn't even try to take it off.

I took my new fork to my local bike shop. They found a spare race in their parts bin. Sold it to me for $5. Works beautifully.


----------



## PhxBenK (Jan 31, 2011)

I also have the 2013 Carve, and it is now my ONLY bike, though soon to be replaced by a Reeb SS.
It has taken a huge beating this year, and keeps on trucking. The Chisel carbon fork is actually super compliant on really technical terrain, though you cannot go as fast as on a suspended bike. We have some very rocky terrain on most of our trails in AZ.
I think carbon bars, new brakes and tubeless are absolutely required if you want to really enjoy this bike. 
I put on Niner RDO bars, XT brakes and put in some tubeless valves.

The AL frame is does not have much give, however it keeps the weight really low.


----------



## Bike Daddy (Dec 23, 2003)

As many people on this forum know, SS riding can be faster mostly because they force you to work harder on certain sections. I see faster times on many of my usual local loops on my SS.

Of course, there are other loops where this is not the case, mostly those which include intense uphills that force me off the SS or long technical downhills that I can fly down with bigger gearing + suspension.

But I do love the mixing my rides up and the challenge of SSing.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

memine said:


> As many people on this forum know, SS riding can be faster mostly because they force you to work harder on certain sections. I see faster times on many of my usual local loops on my SS.
> 
> Of course, there are other loops where this is not the case, mostly those which include intense uphills that force me off the SS or long technical downhills that I can fly down with bigger gearing + suspension.
> 
> But I do love the mixing my rides up and the challenge of SSing.


Probably the most down to earth comment on rigid ss I have read.


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got a 2014 used Crave. Its set up as 1x10, so its not the single speed specific version. Is it easy to convert to SS? Once I get a spacer kit, how do I tension the chain?


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the bring this post back. I picked up my 2015 Crave SL the other day and still haven't had a chance to get it out. That will end tomorrow and I can't wait. 

Coming from an Enduro, are the Stout rims tubeless ready or do you need to have rim tape to make it officially tubeless ready? I already have the sealant and valve stems. Thanks.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

BadBoyRipper said:


> Thanks for the bring this post back. I picked up my 2015 Crave SL the other day and still haven't had a chance to get it out. That will end tomorrow and I can't wait.
> 
> Coming from an Enduro, are the Stout rims tubeless ready or do you need to have rim tape to make it officially tubeless ready? I already have the sealant and valve stems. Thanks.


They will have to have the tape. The tires are 2bliss, but the rims are not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

vtsteevo said:


> Hey guys, I just got a 2014 used Crave. Its set up as 1x10, so its not the single speed specific version. Is it easy to convert to SS? Once I get a spacer kit, how do I tension the chain?


With the geared version, you are left with having to use an aftermarket tensioning system. Either one of the multitudes of derailleur hanger mounted one, a bottom bracket eccentric one like the Phil Wood or something like the Yess ETR-B.


----------

